

Tell HN: Read the FAQ before submitting - makecheck

There's an FAQ, with submission guidelines:
http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html<p>The list isn't long, it isn't hard to follow.  Yet several recent submissions have managed to ignore even this short list of examples of what <i>not</i> to do.<p>For instance:<p>- politics<p>- titles with "10 great ways to do X", when "ways to do X" is enough<p>- titles that include the name of the source web site (redundant)<p>- not using the original source (submitting a duplicate URL automatically forwards you to the original post, so we shouldn't be able to see the same topic 4 times)<p>My mouse is worn out from all the "flag" clicking. :)  Please, be kind to your community, and read the half-page of guidelines.
======
tptacek
If you're flagging because of inappropriate titles, you're doing it wrong.

~~~
gojomo
If flags are only for "spams and really egregious trolling", it would be nice
if there were some other way to bring deceptive titles needing admin edits to
moderator attention.

~~~
tptacek
Comment, and then let it go.

------
weaksauce
Since the site is getting popular I think we might need a karma barrier to
upvote. Meaning, the newbies would not be able to vote up a story or if they
were able to the vote would not count. It would just be saved without pushing
it onto the front page.

This policy would help attenuate the effects of the people that do not know
the rules to the front page. Worth a thought experiment at the very least.

------
SnowLprd
How about putting a link to the submission guidelines on the Submit form
itself? It seems like that might increase the chances that folks would read
(and heed) the guidelines.

------
gruseom
It bothers me that I can't sarcastically deride meta-glop without being a
hypocrite.

